

Ask HN: Should bad software design be punishable as a crime? - g00ee

Should a developer/engineer be punished with a fine or jail for developing bad software(highly exploitable)?
======
ChuckMcM
Probably not, but it would be interesting if we carved out a something in tort
law that allowed for civil penalties when gross negligence was provable with a
preponderance of the evidence.

------
calebmpeterson
This idea strikes me as resulting in a situation similar to the need for
malpractice insurance in modern western medicine. Not good for anyone but the
insurance companies.

